# Burning Walnut??



## Redbull (Dec 5, 2004)

Does walnut make good firewood? I have about two cords and didn't know if it was good to burn, when seasoned, of course. If this is the wrong forum for this thread, feel free to move it. Thanks.
Brandon


----------



## Stumper (Dec 5, 2004)

Walnut is fine-It isn't as dense as some other hardwoods( it is denser than some) but makes perfectly acceptable firewood.


----------



## Redbull (Dec 5, 2004)

Would it be acceptable to sell??


----------



## Newfie (Dec 5, 2004)

Sure, find some yuppies to sell it too as "designer firewood" You'd probably make a killing.


----------



## NeTree (Dec 5, 2004)

That's a darn shame. Wonder if it would've been good for milling?


----------



## Redbull (Dec 6, 2004)

I removed a couple of walnuts that would have been good for milling.By this I mean they were straight and free from defects as far as I could tell. I'm just not sure how to go about doing it. I don't have the equipment to load a long spar and haul it to the mill. I'm not familiar with the process either though. Could anyone enlighten me?


----------



## NeTree (Dec 6, 2004)

Good walnut has some value even in shorter lengths/quantities. Check around with local woodworkers. They could give you some insight.

Around here, Walnut (in workable shape) is rare.


----------



## pbtree (Dec 11, 2004)

It burns pretty good, and I use it as firewood whenever I come across it.


----------



## canguy21 (Dec 11, 2004)

Walnut as firewood??? We pay a small fortune for it here. My late father would roll in his grave if he knew about this.


----------



## Redbull (Dec 12, 2004)

canguy, 
did you use it for mill wood or what?


----------



## Swannie (Dec 13, 2004)

I burn some Black Walnut that is a result of thinning and cleanup on a stand of it. I would rate it as a medium quality for firewood. One unique trait oldtimers comment on and my experience bears out is it makes for "- alot of pretty white ash".


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 13, 2004)

There is not much you can do,with the tops of black walnut,other than fire wood.They may be useful to an artsy craftsy type wood worker,but not much else.I've seen a lot of them,whole trees ,get sliced and diced,because of no market[ it's all in the geography].Now,a 24" veneer log,is another story.


----------



## canguy21 (Dec 13, 2004)

Redbull, walnut is not native here. It is prized for cabinet work. I remember Dad bringing a milled piece back to B.C. from Ontario. He put it aside for some special project. I found it and used it for a shop table, running the screws from the top down. Took a lot to set him off but that did it.


----------



## glens (Dec 13, 2004)

Walnut is practically a weed here in west-central Indiana.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 14, 2004)

Black Walnut is very common here in Ohio, I've used it for firewood many times, I prefer Locust however.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Dec 15, 2004)

Redbull, contact Joe Hendrickson at hendrickson tree care. I understand he has a saw mill of his own and may be interested in it. Hed probably come and get it too.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Dec 15, 2004)

Okie,
Good luck. Working w/ Joe over the past few years, I've seen this situation come up quite a bit. He's usually too busy,  and has more than enough of his own. He's running a low production mill outfit. Logs wind up going rotten before he can saw them. Pretty doubtful to get him to pick them up.(unless your paying $90 hr) or you happen to be Ryan L&T.

My brother's been running walnut up to St Joe on occasion. Veneer quality can really bring top dollar if you can find them. If you had worthy logs to be picked up on the way he might be interested. Logs must be minimum 6 feet and at least 12 dia on both ends. 

If your ever come across the situation again give me a call.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 19, 2004)

Splitting walnut is really nice. It almost falls apart. You can one-hand it with a hatchet pretty much.

As far as milling it, give Woodmizer, Inc a call. They have a network listing of all their mill owners, all over the world. Theses guys, who choose to be part of this listing, do so because of the occasional phone call it brings them to go out and do custom milling onsite. WoodMizer's in-line is 1-800-553-0182.

Also, check in at your local woodworking shop, local lumberyard, or exotic wood supplier. The Woodmizer bandmill owners tend to network into those places. Check around. Woodmizers are fairly abundant.


----------



## Redbull (Dec 19, 2004)

Could someone please explain Veneer quality to me. I'd hate for someone to waste a trip for wood that's not the quality they expected.Thanks in advance.


----------



## glens (Dec 19, 2004)

Try this result from searching google using the terms "veneer quality wood".


----------



## Redbull (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the link Glens! That helped me understand what to look for. Appreciate it.


----------



## underwor (Dec 20, 2004)

Noticed at Menards in Minot ND, yesterday, that they had bundles of split, walnut firewood for sale. I am sure they shipped it in from somewhere, because there are not that many walnuts in this area. A fellow up NW of here got a big spread in the paper this morning because he had 100 walnuts on his 15 year old tree. First time it had produced anything. We have a couple dozen trees here in Bottineau, but they do not produce very heavy. I am surprised though that I have never seen them die back from frost damage in the past 14 years. They leaf out early and lose their leaves late, just the opposite from those in IL where I grew up. Bob


----------



## johncinco (Dec 28, 2004)

*So your sayin*

Its so windy in ND that it blows yer nuts off huh?



I used to live in SD. We always it was so windy cause Nebraska sucked and ND blew.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Dec 28, 2004)

I know a fellow up about an hour from the city. He has a timberking sawmill, he is taking a lot of oak off his 600+ acres, but has had a lot of luck with walnut also. He mostly sells to hobbyist, but has a pretty cool setup. He sells a bit cheaper than others, so I don't know what he'd pay. I go up there a lot of weekends to cut firewood, so I go up empty... Let me know next time you have something worthwhile, maybe we can all work something out.


----------



## underwor (Dec 29, 2004)

Johncinco,

I think more are frozen off than blow off. Remember that great old song "40 below keeps the riff-raff out" by Art Rude. I am surprised it never made the top 10. 

http://www.artrude.com/audio1/40Below.ram

Bob


----------



## Redbull (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Bottlefed, how can I get ahold of you if something comes up?I might have some Walnut to get rid of if this bid that I'm waiting on comes through.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Dec 29, 2004)

Call me any time, I'll pm you the details.
thanks
greg


----------



## ghitch75 (Dec 30, 2004)

about half of my firewood right now in walnut glens is right like a weed down southern indiana


----------

